# masking tape for painting bodies



## t3rules (Mar 27, 1999)

Ok - since I've been out of the hobby for about 5 years, I decided to buy a mini t and see what I could do with it...........

and I really don't like the factory paint jobs on the truck............so I bought a clear body. I USED TO BE REALLY GOOD WITH A CAN - 

now that I've royally screwed up my first flames body - I need help

that cheap walmart painter's tape doesn't do the job. paint bleeds under it

what brand masking tape do you use and where do you get it.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

for me.. anything 3M works really well. 3m masking tape, or 3m painters (the blue stuff) tape. i usually push down hard with my finger to make sure it sticks.. and dont leave it on overnight or you'll get wierd residue 

when i used cheap stuff.. it always doesnt stick, it bleeds, or it leaves a sticky film behind.

i know some people use vinyl too to cut out their shapes... but i cant afford that stuff , nor do i have a vinly cutting machine.

my two cents.

mits




t3rules said:


> Ok - since I've been out of the hobby for about 5 years, I decided to buy a mini t and see what I could do with it...........
> 
> and I really don't like the factory paint jobs on the truck............so I bought a clear body. I USED TO BE REALLY GOOD WITH A CAN -
> 
> ...


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

You can actually use the vinyl designed for the bottom of dresser drawers. I've never used it myself but have heard of others doing so with good results. Personally, I love Bob Dively liquid mask. It takes awhile to wait for it to dry but works really well.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

I use 3M Blue with no problems. Making your first coat a very light coat also helps seal the edges without bleed under issues.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been using the 3M Painters tape. For thin stripes I use this 3M tape I found at Micromark.com used by people who model trains -- works great!

Does anyone know where you can find the sheets of masking tape that are used by XXX-Main, Parma and Proline for their masks.

I know I have seen a sheet on tower hobbies from parma but that is $5 a sheet. I was looking for sheets or rolls I can cut into sheets.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I bought the stuff at Wal-Mart that has the little yellow duck on it, work's really well and comes in different width's
I have never had it bleed on me.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

I found a match for what is used by the companies like XXX Main and others. its Avery Specialty Series Paint Mask Custom Yellow (A1830-S). Is is for a vinyl cutter. I have done a number of paint jobs with it.


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

real electrical tape. The concours master Jim Payea taught me this trick.....no bleeding if you drag your nail down it. Make sure it's not the hard tape....cheaper the better...


----------



## Stagger2 (Sep 8, 2002)

Liquid mask is the best choice for me. Finer detail, no bleeding and little to no effort to trim with my knife.

Chad O


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

*FishRC:*

That is great! That is exactly what I was looking for! Do you have a source I can purchase from?

Thanks!


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

I have great luck using automotive pin striping tape. You can lay down great arcs and get into those tight places, then back that up with a slightly overlapped layer of anything wider to prevent overspay. On 1/10 scale bodies I've even left the pin stripe tape in place as a high-lighter or border.

"the Old Man ....With a Can"


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

The place I originaly got mine is now selling only 50 yard rolls. try:

http://www.signandgraphicsupplies.com/avery_film/as-paint_mask_yellow.htm

They are selling the 10 yard rolls and at that price, it is very cheep ($23.00)


----------



## dsmperformance (Feb 27, 2002)

If you have a protective film on the outside of the body, use a marker and draw your flames/design. 

Obtain some Bob Dively liquid masking and spray the entire body. Follow the directions on the container.

Use a sharp razor blade to cut the masking. This will leave you with a crisp clean line and paint will NOT bleed under.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

I use a plain old masking from parma, there flames come out very nice if applied correctly, The one tme i did paint my own i printed out some pictures to get an idea and i used blue painters tape and it worked perfect


----------



## REH (Mar 3, 2003)

I've had the best luck with 3m blue striping tape for automotive. You can get it in 1/8,1/4,1/2' widths. I'm not sure if any other widths. I use the green 3m body shop masking tape for big areas or liquid mask. The only problem with the green masking tape is it sticks too tight. If you use it over other masks or tape it all comes up when you try to take it off. I get my tape from my local Napa store.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I use regular 3M Masking tape, you just need to burnish the etape down by running your fingernail of a toothbrush handle over it to keep any bleed under out. 

If you look at the body from the outside and run your fingernail across the tape you can see how the tape is sticking better where you did it and you can do the whole thing that way.


----------

